# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  شرح كيفية إدخال الأكواد لل lg

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

Lg old and New 
Factory reset gw300
1809#*300# 
LG Chocolate =2945#*#  
lg kf700 =3845#*700# 
lg ku250 =26911147#*250#   
LG 900 v09e
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 277634#*# 
LG 900 v10b
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 082065#*# 
LG U970 Shine
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*970#  
LG L600V
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*#  
LG KU310
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*#
ENGINEER MODE: *72346#96 
LG KU800
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU830
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU950
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 7973845#*#
ENGINEER MODE: 21738#96 
LG KU990
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 3845#*990#
ENGINEER MODE: 364663#96
MENU NCK: 2945#*990# 
KF310 kF311 reset codes  
Test menu: 3845#*310#
for kf311 3845#*311#
engineer mode: 364663#31
menu : 2945#*#   
This procedure is for LG CT810. 
To RESET your phone back to factory defaults which will erase all current content and revert the device back to original shipped configuration: 
1. Turn off your phone,
2. Remove the back panel and take out the battery for about 30 seconds,
3. Put the battery back into the device and replace back panel,
4. YOU MUST PRESS AND HOLD THE FOLLOWING BUTTONS SIMULTANEOUSLY!
a. Left Volume Down Button, AND
b.Right Camera Button, AND Power Button
5.Hold them until you see the green Windows Mobile startup screen and then you can let go,
6. After a few moments, you should see the initial screen caliberation screen,
7.Your device is now RESET/RESTORED to Factory Default (this assumes you have not applied a custom ROM, in which case the reset will simply go back to the defaults of that package)     
LG XENON Reset.....Security Solved!!!!   
Lg security solved!!!! 
Hi there, follow the steps below for LG XENON 
remove sim card and tap emergency or From the standby screen   
- Select Dialing Button 
- Dial "3845#*500#" (you will then be in the engineering menu)  
then reset phone  
voila password gone  
done it already  
LG KE850 Prada security  
without and with simcard: 1475369586#*# try this one too: 338464#*# ,then go Reset or restore default. 
LG KU800 reset code = 277634#*#   
kf311/310 =no sim inside
3845#*310#   
KT520 user code reset =338464#*#  
LG KF700 Security Cod 
Procedure:
Power On Phone w/o sim card
Input 3845#*700#
Test Mode will pop up (Screen shot Below)
Just Hit Factory Reset
Wait Phone to Reboot   
LG KG110 SECURITY CODE == 2945#*5101#  
Kp500  
For Factory Reset try this code 1809#*500# without SIM card.  
ALL LG 2G and 3G GSM mobile phones Service codes for Security lock reset and service tests/software version check. etc...
ALL LG 2G : 2945#*#
LG U8110 277634#*#
LG U8120 277634#*#
LG U8120v105 47328545454#
LG U8130 47328545454#
LG U8138 47328545454#
LG U8180 v10A 49857465454#
LG U8180 v11A 492662464663#
LG U8330 637664#*#
LG U8360 *6*41*12##
LG U8360 V.10D & V.10E *5*33*62##
LG U8380 525252#*#
LG U8550 885508428679#*#
LG 8550 (italian Unlock Flash)v08j 2945#*#
LG U880 U890 142358#*#
LG U900 v09e 277634#*#
LG U900 v10b 082065#*#
LG U310 566366#*#
LG U310 menù NCK815118#*#
LG L600V 63342425#*#  
LG- Factory/User Reset Codes Complete list   
LG U8110 277634#*# 
LG U8120 277634#*# 
LG U8120v105 47328545454# 
LG U8130 47328545454# 
LG U8138 47328545454# 
LG U8180v10A 49857465454# 
LG U8180v11A 492662464663# 
LG U8330 637664#*# 
LG U8360 *6*41*12## 
LG U8360 V.10D & V.10E *5*33*62## 
LG U8380 525252#*# 
LG U8550 885508428679#*# 
LG 8550 (italian Unlock Flash)v08j 2945#*# 
LG U880 U890 142358#*# 
LG U900 v09e 277634#*# 
LG U900 v10b 082065#*# 
LG U310 566366#*# 
LG U310 menù NCK815118#*# 
LG L600V 63342425#*# 
LG 8150 277634#*# 
LG2G 2945#*#
Supported Modeles:
( MG105- M6100- C1500 - MG200- M6100- MG105- A7110- A7150- B2070- B2150- B2250- C1150- C1300i- LG1300i - C3380- L1400- F9100-4410- MG191- P7200- S5000- S5200- F2200- G7200 - L1200.- LG L342i- LG L341- LG-F2400- LG-B2100- LG-C2100- LG-C3320- LG-F2100- LG-2300- LG-F7250- LG-C3300- LG-C3310- LG-C3400 - LG-B2000- LG-B2050- LG-L5100- LG-L3100- LG-C2200- LG-L1100 - LG-B1200 - LG-B1300 - LG-C1100 - LG-C1200 - LG-C1400 - LG-G510 - LG-G1500 - LG-G1600 - LG-W3000 - LG-GW3100 - LG-C3100 - LG-G4010 - LG-G4050 - LG-GW5200 - LG-GW5220 - LG-GW5300-5310 - LG-GW5400 - LG-G5500- LG-G7000 - LG-G7020 - LG-G7030 - LG-G7050 - LG-G7070)  
 All LG reset codes  
kp250 factory rest 2945#*#
Phone Service Menu Code
8110 277634#*#
8120 277634#*#
8130 47328545454#
8138 47328545454#
8180 v10A 49857465454#
8180 v11A 492662464663#
8330 637664#*#
8360 *6*41*12##
8380 525252#*#
8550 885508428679#*#
u900 082065#*#
u880 142358#*#
ku311/l600v/ku800 63342425#*#
Phone Unlock Menu Code
Older phones 2945#*88110# 
ku990 Press and Hold Camera + Lock Button.
..then write3845#*990# 
2945#*#
277634#*#
47328545454# 
lg ku 380
code reset 3845#*380# 
2945#*380# reset factory 
some useful codes for u880 
*854#46
277634#*# (TEST MENU)
*748#96 (DEBUG)
23#*#(SOME CRAP)
U880 * 5 Power ON 
LG Chocolate =2945#*# 
lg kf700 =3845#*700# 
lg ku250 =26911147#*250# 
LG 900 v09e
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 277634#*# 
LG 900 v10b
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 082065#*# 
LG U970 Shine
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*970# 
LG L600V
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*# 
LG KU310
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*#
ENGINEER MODE: *72346#96 
LG KU800
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU830
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU950
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 7973845#*#
ENGINEER MODE: 21738#96 
LG KU990
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 3845#*990#
ENGINEER MODE: 364663#96
MENU NCK: 2945#*990# 
F310 kF311 reset codes 
Test menu: 3845#*310#
for kf311 3845#*311#
engineer mode: 364663#31
menu : 2945#*# 
LG KE850 ***** security 
without and with simcard: 1475369586#*# try this one too: 338464#*# ,then go Reset or restore default. 
LG KU800 reset code = 277634#*# 
kf311/310 =no sim inside
3845#*310# 
KT520 user code reset =338464#*# 
LG KF700 Security Cod 
Tools:
Google Search 
Procedure:
Power On Phone w/o sim card
Input 3845#*700#
Test Mode will pop up (Screen shot Below)
Just Hit Factory Reset
Wait Phone to Reboot 
LG KG110 SECURITY CODE == 2945#*5101# 
Kp500 1809#*500# 
For Factory Reset try this code 1809#*500# without SIM card. 
LG U8110 277634#*# 
LG U8120 277634#*# 
LG U8120v105 47328545454# 
LG U8130 47328545454# 
LG U8138 47328545454# 
LG U8180v10A 49857465454# 
LG U8180v11A 492662464663# 
LG U8330 637664#*# 
LG U8360 *6*41*12## 
LG U8360 V.10D & V.10E *5*33*62## 
LG U8380 525252#*# 
LG U8550 885508428679#*# 
LG 8550 (italian Unlock Flash)v08j 2945#*# 
LG U880 U890 142358#*# 
LG U900 v09e 277634#*# 
LG U900 v10b 082065#*# 
LG U310 566366#*# 
LG U310 menù NCK815118#*# 
LG L600V 63342425#*# 
LG 8150 277634#*#  
LG 8210 وهذه بعض الكودات
Citazione:
277634#*# 
LG U250
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*250#
MENU NCK: 2945#*250#
ENGINEER MODE: 3646633#96 
LG U310
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 566366#*#
MENU NCK: 815118#*#
ENGINEER MODE: *72346#96 
LG U450
Citazione:
MENU NCK: 2945#*450#
ENGINEER MODE: *72346#96 
LG 880
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 142358#*#
ENG MENU: *854#46 
LG 880 english version
Citazione:
*854#46 
LG 890
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 142358#*# 
LG 900 v09e
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 277634#*# 
LG 900 v10b
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 082065#*# 
LG U970 Shine
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*970# 
LG L600V
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*# 
LG KU310
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 63342425#*#
ENGINEER MODE: *72346#96 
LG KU800
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU830
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 26911147#*# 
LG KU950
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 7973845#*#
ENGINEER MODE: 21738#96 
LG KU990
Citazione:
TEST MENU: 3845#*990#
ENGINEER MODE: 364663#96
MENU NCK: 2945#*990# 
8110 & 8120 : 277634#*#
U8130 & U8138 : 47328545454#
8180 old sw : 49857465454#
8180 new sw : 492662464663#
8330 : 637664#*#
8360 : *6*41*12##
8380 : 525252#*#
8550 : 885508428679#*#2945#*# 8550 unlocked
885508428679#*# 8550 original 
26911147#*250# and reset factory
LG C3100 press 2945#*3101#
LG C3380 press 2945#*7101#
LG F2300 press 2945#*7101#
LG KE260 press 2945#*2601#
LG KE970 press 2945#*9701#
LG KG120 press 2945#*1201#
LG KG220 press 2945#*1201#
LG KG240 press 2945#*3311#
LG KG280 press 2945#*7101#
LG KG290 press 2945#*7101#
LG KG800 press 2945#*7101#
LG KP500 press 2945#*71101#
LG KU250 press 2945#*250#
LG KU380 press 2945#*380#
LG KC910 press 2945#*910#
hi all
[reset code for Lg u250 / ku250 ]
it's only for who need it 26911147#* 250# and select factory reset ( without sim )
ALL LG 2G : 2945#*#
LG U8110 277634#*#
LG U8120 277634#*#
LG U8120v105 47328545454#
LG U8130 47328545454#
LG U8138 47328545454#
LG U8180 v10A 49857465454#
LG U8180 v11A 492662464663#
LG U8330 637664#*#
LG U8360 *6*41*12##
LG U8360 V.10D & V.10E *5*33*62##
LG U8380 525252#*#
LG U8550 885508428679#*#
LG 8550 (italian Unlock Flash)v08j 2945#*#
LG U880 U890 142358#*#
LG U900 v09e 277634#*#
LG U900 v10b 082065#*#
LG U310 566366#*#
LG U310 menù NCK815118#*#
LG L600V 63342425#*#

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*شكرا على المرور اخي محمد*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## adnn

مشكور أخي 
ما هو كود ال lg t325

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adnn 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _مشكور أخي 
ما هو كود ال lg t325_  تفضل اخي  lg T325 1809#*325#

----------


## ussef75

شكرا اخي العزيز
ما هو كود lg a100

----------


## abdelnor

merci bien

----------


## Dilbrin_92

الأكواد مهم جدا
يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم
دوم مبدع .....

----------


## mr-hany

merci bien

----------


## godoba41

imei:012571003235294
nck=4935667918456029
nsck=8735151864196219
spck=2856056868117803
cpck=7434796045160694
simck=5806934513108012

----------

